# أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه cnn



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه CNN*​ 

*صنفت ميكروسوفت بأنه الفيروس الأشد ضررا على الإطلاق​*

*والذي (يحرق) القرص الصلب (C) في أجهزة الكمبيوتر


لطفا أنشر هذه الرسالة بين اصدقائك وعائلتك.​*​

*لا تقم أبدا بفتحأي
رسالة أي ميل تحتوي على ملف مرفق ​*​

*عنوانهInvitatio 
​
*

*بغض النظر عمن أرسل لك الرسالة. انه فيروس يقوم (بحرق)​*​

*كامل القرص الصلب (C) في جهازك. ​*​

*الرسالة سوف تصلك من شخص لديه عنوانك الالكتروني وقد يكون معروفا لديك، وهذا

مايحتم عليك إرسال هذا التحذير إلى كافة قائمة جهات الإتصال لديك. من الأفضل أن​ 
تصلك هذه الرسالة 25 مرة من أن تصلك الرسالة المحتوية على الفيروس وتقوم بفتحها. ​ 

في حالة استلامك أي ميل تحت عنوان Invitation​ 
والذي تعتقد أنه ارسل لك من أحد اصدقائك، لا تقم أبدا بفتح الرسالة، بل أغلق جهازك​ 
على الفور. شركة (مكافي) هي من اكتشف هذا الفيروس ولا يوجد حتى الآن طريقة​ 
لإصلاح هذا النوع من الفيروسات. بكل بساطة يقوم الفيروس بتدمير (القطاع صفر) في​ 
القرص الصلب، حيث تحفظ كل المعلومات الأساسية.​*​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااا عالتحذيرررر ياغالية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

العفوووووو حبيبتي ​


----------



## star love (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي جدا على المعلومات الخطيرة دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على التحذير يا فراشه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ستار

ميرسي يا مان

نورتوا الموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميررررسى على التحذير يافراشتنا وربنا يعوض تعبك يا حبيبتى  ​*


----------



## faris sd4l (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على التحذير ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكم اعزائي

نورتوني ​


----------



## mero_engel (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي التنبيه يا فراشه *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

و يباركك حبيبتي ميرو

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على التحذير

سلام المسيح معنا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا امجد على المرور​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة  بس تعرفى ماهو اخطر فيروس فعلا  كرهنا لبعض


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة بس تعرفى ماهو اخطر فيروس فعلا كرهنا لبعض


 فعلا يا امير هو دا اخطر فيروس

لكن علاجة موجود في الكتاب المقدس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ميرسي لمرورك الجميل​


----------

